# Ibd



## Sprungmonkey (22/5/10)

Just wonderinging if anyone here is studding for the international brewing and distilling exams here - cramming module 1 exams this month


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/12/10)

Missed this post in may when I was cramming for module 2 exams. Just started studying for mod 3...

One more burst and its done.

How'd you go in your exam?


----------



## O'Henry (3/12/10)

I'm doing mod 1 atm.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/12/10)

O said:


> Don't assume, like I foolishly did, that the later modules will be as easy and brief to study as the first few. I "thought" I was about halfway through, timed my study as such, and discovered that I was really only about a quarter of the way done. This necessitated a May full of inelegant scrambling rather than dignified revision.
> 
> If I can lend a hand, give me a shout. I can probably either help personally or have access to someone who can.
> 
> TB


----------



## Kai (3/12/10)

I've completed module 1 of the brewing diploma but have not found the time to progress any further in the past couple years.

One thing I'll say about studying for the first module, be very thorough. Memorising all the small details in for each section will definitely make a big difference. I managed a decent enough result for the first exam on one night's study, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## probablynathan (2/12/12)

Just starting Mod 1 of the diploma this month. 

what other resources if any did you find helpful?


----------



## Bizier (2/12/12)

Is the diploma material better written than the GCB/P course material and exams?


----------

